# EC Questions



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi


I am scheduled for my EC on Wednesday.


My Clinic is in Germany and only the doctor there speaks English, it seems (whilst he is very lovely) that some of the things he takes for granted that his nurses relay to patients, he forgets to mention to me and the language barrier at the front desk is leaving me a little daunted and unsure of what I should and shouldn't be doing.  So could anyone please give me some pointers:


What should I take with me for my EC day?
Do I need to shave/tidy down there?
I imagine I should be avoiding intercourse, but are other ... things ok to do? (I read somewhere that orgasm should be avoided)
How much pain / discomfort should I expect afterwards?
Hubby is paniking about his contribution, (that is all he has to worry about!)  when do the DH's normally produce their part? What happens if DH is unable to .... perform?
How long before you know if the eggs have fertilised?
Any other tips, experiences, suggestions you would like to share?


I probably want to know too much and should just take it as it happens, but I hate not being in control. 


Thanks for your help guys.


Julie x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What to take : 

Comfortable elasticated trousers for afterwards, a sanitary towel for bleeding (not tampons), a book (as you might be waiting), a pair of slippers and a dressing gown. They usually give you a snack and tea afterwards, but you might want to take a snack you like as you will be nil by mouth for several hours before.

Make sure that you have a good shower on the morning of the procedure with an unperfumed soap to prevent infection. Tidy up if you wish, but they see it all before. (A bath is not advised before embryo transfer - a shower only).

Do not wear deodorant, make up, nail varnish, hairspray etc - go as nature intended as the eggs don't like being poisoned with perfumes. Same goes for ET.

They will put a cannula in your hand to administer sedation or anaesthetic usually. Some places do the collection with just gas and air. You will walk to theatre and get prepared - monitors and a blood pressure cuff, feet in stirrups. You will be sedated somehow. You might be a little aware if it is sedation rather than a general anaesthestic. A little wimper will make them top up the drugs. The whole theatre time is only about 10-15 mins, then you will go back to recovery.

They will tell you pretty soon how many eggs you have got.

We used donor sperm so I don't know exactly what happens when, but I know they analyse the sample and tell you the results so you can make a decision between IVF and ICSI.

The amount of pain afterwards depends. In my first egg collection, I was in a lot of pain for several days. I had 22 eggs collected. I was very bloated and could hardly turn over in bed or walk. I was scared for them to touch me for ET.

My second EC I had 10 eggs collected and it was a whole different story with only a little pain manageable with paracetamol.

You will be told how many eggs have fertilised on the morning after the procedure and then be told how they are on day 3 as to whether you have enough to go to blast on day 5. 
If there are only a few they might put them back on day 2 - you need to be flexible for a call to go in on day 2,3 or 5.

You need to find out when you will take your trigger shot - has to be exactly 36 hours before collection and you also need to know when to start progesterone - usually on the night of EC - but you might have a different protocol. If using cyclogest it is suggested rectally until after the embryo transfer.


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks 'Hopeful Hazel'


That's lots of information, just what I needed.  I'm a little put out my clinic hasn't given me any of this.  They also haven't told me to be 'nil by mouth' even though I am having general anaesthesia, but I figured that for myself anyway.


I have my trigger shot is on Monday night at 9pm.


We haven't covered progesterone yet, but I think I'll be having it orally.


I've been told I will be having my ET on friday. 


I'm a little concerned that the clinic hasn't done any blood tests on me at all, I'm on a short protocol and the Dr has guessed everything so far.  (I haven't had a vaginal ultrasound either).  But I'm kinda happy with that, less fuss = more calm patient.  Be nice if he guesses right first time, but if not, we can test an adjust for next time.  Or perhaps the UK clinics are just ... well.. more clinical?


Julie


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

That sounds very odd - how do they know that it is safe to trigger (not too many follicles) and how do they know there is a leading follicle above 18mm, and more than 3 that makes it ethical to do an EC?


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

I did have a tummy Ultrasound, there were at least 5 on each side and measured average of 16mm yesterday.  I suppose he's guessing that they will be big enough by Weds.

I don't think the laws are the same in Germany regarding EC.

It does worry me a little, given what I'm reading on this site, but as someone said to me last night, each experience is unique to ourselves.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Phew - I thought you were saying you had no monitoring!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry, I re-read my initial post and it did read that way.  


Can I ask, from what time the night before should I not eat or drink anything?  Can I sip water? (I dry mouth when I'm nervous).


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I wasn't allowed anything to eat from the midnight of the day of EC, I was allowed water or black tea before 7am of the day of EC. Like you, when I'm nervous I get a dry mouth and was told I could rinse my mouth with water but not to swallow any. With both of my tx I had to have a catheter inserted to empty my bladder during EC even though I had kept going to the toilet many times before the actual procedure.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You can drink plain water up to 2 hours before an anaesthetic. You should not eat for at least 6 hours - so that usually means midnight before a morning procedure or 6-7 am for a light breakfast before an afternoon procedure.


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

Hope it went well xxx


----------

